# Gobble Gobble!



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanksgiving isn't the only time for a big, juicy, succulent, and SMOKED turkey. I have 14 pounder prepped and scheduled for a 6 hour meeting with the smoker at 12 noon. 

Wood of choice today is pecan. The bird was brined in a saltwater solution, patted dry, brushed with olive oil & butter, and has a healthy sprinkling of "Slap Yo Mama" Cajun seasoning. 

Accompanying the guest of honour... Potato salad, baked mac & cheese, and an as of yet to be determined veggie.

Ya'll are invited.


----------



## Isonj (Apr 12, 2013)

DSturg369 said:


> Thanksgiving isn't the only time for a big, juicy, succulent, and SMOKED turkey. I have 14 pounder prepped and scheduled for a 6 hour meeting with the smoker at 12 noon.
> 
> Wood of choice today is pecan. The bird was brined in a saltwater solution, patted dry, brushed with olive oil & butter, and has a healthy sprinkling of "Slap Yo Mama" Cajun seasoning.
> 
> ...


That does sound temping. Let me know if you have any tips on doing baby backs. I am planning on smoking the ribs next weekebd.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Remove the membrane from the back, score meat to the bone on the back, rub completely with yellow mustard, add dry rub of choice, cover and let rest in the fridge overnight, smoke for 3 hours, remove and wrap with foil, place back in the smoker for 2 more hours, remove foil and continue smoking for 1 more hour... The 3-2-1 method. It's a good starting point for spareribs and you can adjust for your own tastes and desired end product for other cuts of ribs.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Sounds great! Enjoy!


----------



## Isonj (Apr 12, 2013)

DSturg369 said:


> Remove the membrane from the back, score meat to the bone on the back, rub completely with yellow mustard, add dry rub of choice, cover and let rest in the fridge overnight, smoke for 3 hours, remove and wrap with foil, place back in the smoker for 2 more hours, remove foil and continue smoking for 1 more hour... The 3-2-1 method. It's a good starting point for spareribs and you can adjust for your own tastes and desired end product for other cuts of ribs.


Perfect, thanks for the pointers @DSturg369


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

DSturg369 said:


> Thanksgiving isn't the only time for a big, juicy, succulent, and SMOKED turkey. I have 14 pounder prepped and scheduled for a 6 hour meeting with the smoker at 12 noon.
> 
> Wood of choice today is pecan. The bird was brined in a saltwater solution, patted dry, brushed with olive oil & butter, and has a healthy sprinkling of "Slap Yo Mama" Cajun seasoning.
> 
> ...


Spachcock that SOB and it'll cook in half the time and it'll be more juicy.


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

DSturg369 said:


> Remove the membrane from the back, score meat to the bone on the back, rub completely with yellow mustard, add dry rub of choice, cover and let rest in the fridge overnight, smoke for 3 hours, remove and wrap with foil, place back in the smoker for 2 more hours, remove foil and continue smoking for 1 more hour... The 3-2-1 method. It's a good starting point for spareribs and you can adjust for your own tastes and desired end product for other cuts of ribs.


Best advice I've seen today. I do it exactly the same when I smoke them except I dont score the back side to the bone.

The mustard is great for transferring in the heat and helping the rub stick. My rub is brown sugar, salt, pepper, garlic powder, chili powder, and whatever dried herbs I'm feeling that day.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

ADRUNKK said:


> Spachcock that SOB and it'll cook in half the time and it'll be more juicy.


The main reason I didn't do this is the available grate surface... Would have had to cut it into 2 separate half's... Just like the sight of that big ole WHOLE bird. :vs_OMG:


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

i have similar plans for this weekend


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

make sure to post a pic!!!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

6 hours later...


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Another one going in the smoker today. This one was dry brined with kosher salt and Slap Yo Mama Cajun seasoning. Waiting for the coffee to kick in to get 'er going.


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

I smoked a turkey breast stuffed with dressing and wrapped in bacon. Turned out great.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

That looks awesome!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Today's bird...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah!!! I bought a smoker about 3 months ago...put it all together ( wasn't hard ) and it hasn't even been used but this thread makes me want to do something....Turkey sounds great!!!!


----------

